# My computer won't turn on



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

So, a while back, I went on vacation for 3 weeks. Not wanting to leave me pc plugged in for that long, I am unplugged my power cord. 

When I returned from my trip, I plugged in my pc to the wall, pressed the power button and nothing happened.

I thought I smelled something weird coming from the power supply. I opened the case and messed with some of the wires, but couldn't get anything to work. The standby led for the motherboard was still on and constant.

So, I thought it was a power supply problem, and I bought a new power supply, 450w.

When it came via ups, I plugged everything in, and it still won't turn on. Again, the standby led for the motherboard would turn on, but the rest of the pc would not boot up.

I cant figure out if it is my power button or what. I double checked the connections for the front panel hook up on the motherboard, and it all seemed to check out.

Any suggestions? Is my motherboard fried?


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

Im no expert, but sounds like your motherboard is fried. But before getting to that conclusion, have you checked on your power supply, if there is a switch which you can toggle on/off? Is your power cord connected properly on the electrical outlet on your wall? Check the above recommendations and post your findings.


----------



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

There is a switch, which I have tried both ways. I plugged it in the only way I know.

I suppose one thing I don't know the difference between is 115V and 230V. Does that make a difference?

And it is plugged in to a surge protector.

If it turns out my motherboard is fried, will my processor be ok?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

bypass the surge protector to rule that out.
if you are in the states. it belongs on 115v
what power supply did you install? what are the system specs?

try taking out the cmos button battery for 30 mins. after you destatic and unplug the computer.

if successful, reset the values in the bios, save and exit.


----------



## Techie19 (Feb 10, 2008)

The following is a list of PC problems that often are related to the power supply:

-Any power-on or system startup failures or lockups
-Spontaneous rebooting or intermittent lockups during normal operations
-Intermittent parity check or other memory-type errors
-Hard disk and fan simultaneously failing to spin (no +12V)
-Overheating due to fan failure
-Small brwowouts that cause the system to reset
-Electric shocks felt on the system case or connectors
-Slight static discharges that disrupt system operation 
-Erratic recognition of bus-powered USB peripherals

The above info was taken from the book, "Upgrading and Repairing PCs" 
17th Edition, written by Scott Mueller.


----------



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

So I am not exactly sure what the cmos button battery is, but I assumed it was the circular battery on my motherboard. I took it out, went to work and came back, put it back in and I still got nothing.

Is there anyway to turn it on without using the power button? Or anyway to know for sure if it is the motherboard that is fried?

By the way, I know the hard drives are fine, cause I plugged them into a different pc, and they still have all their files.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

replace the round cmos battery

we really could use the system specs to make sure the 450 watt [brand?] is sufficient


----------



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

Alright.

The 450W is a raidmax RX-450k. The power supply I had in there was a 380 watt I believe, and that lastet for more than year. In fact, if it turns out not to be a power supply problem, than it never broke down.

The motherboard is a aopen 4xspe-un.
Processor is an intel(I forget the model number, but it is hyperthreading 2.8 ghz I believe)
Two hard drives, one is 120gb, the other is 160.
One dvdrw combo drive.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

to be blunt, that raidmax is a piece of junk
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html

i would like a fresh battery first...[radio shack] and then a good supply installed


----------



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

Alright, well regardless of how crappy the power supply is, I still would like to fix the problem, so I can turn my computer on before I go out and buy yet another power supply.

If I went out and bought the best power supply ever, would my computer turn on?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

i dont know


----------



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

Alright, well I bought the battery, but I am not home yet. I will try it out and let you know what happens.

On a side note, I noticed today that when I hit the power button, the fan over the processor budges just a bit, but doesn't do anything else. Does that mean anything?


----------



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

I replaced the battery, but nothing happened.

I am thinking more and more that my motherboard is fried.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

the computer being unplugged for 3 weeks is why i requested a fresh battery.
do you notice any mis-shaped caps on the board?

the supply could have caused damage
what was the original?


----------



## galaxy2jake (Dec 12, 2004)

Haha, I can't seem to find where I put the old power supply right now, sorry.

It was 380w I think, but it probably wasnt a very good brand. It came with the case that I bought.


----------



## iori276 (Jun 24, 2009)

Same thing here. Randomly when my wife was on the computer it shut off never to turn on again. Im currently looking to find if its the MB or CPU. Ive tried all and my first step was PSU which i got, but damn nothing happened. just the MB leds on, nothing else. No fans, no HDD's, and no DVD/CD roms/rw.

I tried bare minimums, no post beeps, ( my MB uses HEX codes on 2 8 segement displays but nothing there, just blank. Any bumps to why our computers are doing this? Nothing moved in the computer, So yea. I looked over all parts, MB and CPU, nothing seems burned, fried, or blemishes.

Any advice, tips, or clues? We need the Hardey brothers in this.
And btw, It doesnt matter what brand you got, what size it is, its that it works. PSU's are simple to make and build, its all the same thing in the raidmax and everyother one, though the efficientcy might be off thats about it.
System specs


CPU:CPU INTEL|C2D E6600 2.4G 775 4M
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod [...] 6819115003

RAM:1Gx2|OCZ DII1150 OCZ2RPR11502GK
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod [...] 6820227196

Video Card:ZOTAC GeForce 8800 GTS G92 512MB ZT-88SES2P-FSP 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI ZOTAC Video Card
http://www.zotacusa.com/geforce-88 [...] p-fsp.html


PSU: PSU COOLMAX|CUG-950B 950W RT
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod [...] pk=COOLMAX



x2 HD 500G|MX 7K 16M SATA2 7H500F0


dvd rom and dvd burner

Mother board was
MB EVGA 122-CK-NF68-TR NF680I 775
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod [...] 6813188010


----------



## iori276 (Jun 24, 2009)

The PSU is new, so not a PSU issue the psu posted is a brand new one.


Also, Im curious if this is the MB or CPU? CPU looks good but you know **** can look great all day long but is it the culprit?


----------

